# new member registered, from australia



## bens85 (Sep 18, 2007)

My name is Ben, I am a 22 year old, from Sydney, Australia.

Obviously like many, I have had a great appreciation for martial arts after watching the films of Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan since a very young age.

Unfortunately due to financial issues I was unable to get any personal exposure to martial arts other than the odd book, but earlier this year, despite my work and study commitments, I was able to begin study of Wing Chun Kung Fu. I've been doing this for about 4 or 5 months now, once a week. I wish I had the time to do it more and it was hard enough to find a Saturday class but I am very happy with it. Despite formal class training, I do try at the very least, to maintain half an hour of general exercise a day, and practicing forms etc/

I'm actually interested in studying Escrima on a casual basis also. Am considering taking Wing Chun and Escrima up simultaneously, also because I found a Escrima class which runs on Saturday mornings and would work well with the afternoon Wing Chun class because the two classes are in different suburbs.

I also like to collect many different martial arts films and it gives me much joy in (re)discovering great actors/actresses and cult films, and read on different styles whenever I can.

Aside from films and martial arts, I like to play guitar and on the odd occasion, record some music, but there's really no time for that anymore since my schedule week to week is packed up. 
The idea is probably not practical due to the lack of free time I have to commit to study, but sometime I'd really like to be able to use my skills to take part in matches or even a minor tournament or something like that.

Alright, thats all. It's nice to be here, a great forum.

Regards
Ben.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello Ben, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bens85 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for your responses. Apologies for my long rant.


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Never apologize for an introduction , it tells us what you are all about..Beats the "Hello I'm new" greetings we normally get..


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2007)

Greetings mate, welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 19, 2007)

Ave.:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to the club:ultracool


----------



## bens85 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks alot.


----------



## anubis4b (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Lynne (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Ben and welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Ben. Always nice to hear from another Aussie.  Hope you enjoy MT.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome Ben, I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------

